# How do I keep this going?



## HisMrs83 (Aug 8, 2011)

Last night my H and I had an hour and a half long love-making session. :smthumbup: I'm 31 and I've never gone that long! I mean, I was INTO it/him and stayed aroused the entire time! We have really gone through a lot in the nearly 4 years we've been married but we're hanging in there. Last night reaffirmed it. It felt like we reconnected on a different level - if it makes sense.

He works two jobs and really doesn't ask for much outside of sex. He LOVES sex (more than most people I believe). He also has a very high sex drive. Prior to the birth of our daughter, we were ALWAYS at it. He's my elementary school sweetheart and I've always been very attracted to him. We've been active together since we were high school seniors and throughout college and I still love making love to him. Nope, socking it to him has never been an issue.  Problem is, since giving birth, my drive comes and goes. Mostly goes.  Prior to that, I matched his drive. 

I don't know what came over me last night, but it was like I couldn't get enough of him. I have the rug burns to prove it! :rofl:Thing is, I know my drive won't stay this way.  Does anyone know of ways to boost and/or keep a strong libido? He really doesn't ask for much. And it's the one thing that I know bothers him - we don't go at it nearly as much as we use to. He doesn't bug me about it. But I know it bothers him.

He tries hard to be a good provider and he's a great Father. The least I can do is try REALLY HARD to find a way to make sure he's physically taken care of as well as mentally, emotionally and spiritually.


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't have any advice for you, but it's wonderful that you feel this way and fantastic that you want it to continue. So many LD stories here about wives who don't want it, and don't _want to_ want it.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

:smthumbup:

You are a good wife. I only wish my spouse was half as considerate.


----------



## HisMrs83 (Aug 8, 2011)

capncrunch said:


> I don't have any advice for you, but it's wonderful that you feel this way and fantastic that you want it to continue. So many LD stories here about wives who don't want it, and don't _want to_ want it.


Thank you. I love my Husband. Not just because of who he is but because he let's me be me. He's never tried to change who I am. I'll love him forever for it. Apart of loving him, is loving him for who he is, also. He loves sex! :rofl: I know that and I've always known it. To not try to correct the problem on my end would be ignoring the needs on his.


----------



## HisMrs83 (Aug 8, 2011)

TheCuriousWife said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> You are a good wife. I only wish my spouse was half as considerate.


Thank you.  It didn't start out this way. I've learned a lot in a few years - about myself, about him and about marriage in general.


----------



## alonetogether8 (Aug 25, 2014)

I would suggest just always being open to it and just doing it. The more you do it, the more you'll want to do it. 

Also, do you like to read? If so, I'd suggest some erotica. One book i really enjoyed is a short story book called Enchanted: Erotic Bedtime Stories for Women. There are 2 others by that same author. I have read them all.

I think erotic books are to women what porn is to men. A lot of the time wanting sex is in your mind, so reading these really gets me in the mood.

A few times I've even read some of the passages out loud to my husband.


----------



## HisMrs83 (Aug 8, 2011)

alonetogether8 said:


> I would suggest just always being open to it and just doing it. The more you do it, the more you'll want to do it.
> 
> Also, do you like to read? If so, I'd suggest some erotica. One book i really enjoyed is a short story book called Enchanted: Erotic Bedtime Stories for Women. There are 2 others by that same author. I have read them all.
> 
> ...


Yesssssssss!!!!!!!! :iagree::iagree::iagree: GREAT idea! :smthumbup: Thank you, Dear!!!


----------

